# Golden in Taiwan shelter



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh =( breaks my heart...I really hope something can be done for both of these dogs


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

what about contacting this place - warning the pictures will make you sad...but they are helping and might have a contact local. Oh let me know if you email or not...

Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue: Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Noey said:


> what about contacting this place - warning the pictures will make you sad...but they are helping and might have a contact local. Oh let me know if you email or not...
> 
> Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue: Golden Retriever Rescue



Thank you, I sent an email to them.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Thank you, I sent an email to them.


Didn't see you did already, but I did too. Got the following response:



> Thanks for writing. There are quite a few rescues in Taiwan. The one we work with is Animal Rescue Team Taiwan, as well as a few independent rescuers. I'm sure they know about the dog and will do everything they can to help. You might want to google "canine rescues Taiwan" for a list of organizations you can contact.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

UGH, I feel so nauseous they are breaking my heart.....both of them...praying someone can help them.....:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Received a reply from GRCGLA.

"There are rescues in Taiwan who follow up on the goldens and get them safe."


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I've emailed the Ocean Dog Rescue Adoption Program Team and was informed that both dogs have been adopted =)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

musicgirl said:


> I've emailed the Ocean Dog Rescue Adoption Program Team and was informed that both dogs have been adopted =)


That's great news!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh glad they got adopted! I do have a dog friend in Taiwan...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

musicgirl said:


> I've emailed the Ocean Dog Rescue Adoption Program Team and was informed that both dogs have been adopted =)



Thank you!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that they got adopted. I got all weepy watching the vid because these dogs looks so shut down. Fingers crossed that they have wonderful lives from here on out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*

I am so glad they got adopted!


----------



## benze79 (Jan 30, 2011)

god bless the doggy~

hope the new owner will love them like their own baby~


----------

